# Haunter Best Friend?



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

When things go wrong at the last minute, you turn to your trusty....?

1) Duct Tape
2) Zip Ties
3) Glue Gun
4) Chant to Cthulhu
5)?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Lowe's - just down the street


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Tool cupboard... everything's in there.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

ample storage space


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Husband, he'll fix anything, or buy a new one.


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

My inner McGuyver


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

creative swearing


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Delayed insanity


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A Halloween loving spouse


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh- I forgot. It's the teensie tiny little Phillips head screwdriver than you need to open any small LED light to install the 3 AAA batteries....I can never find mine & buy a new one reach year. I never learn.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

My son who seams to know what to say to get me back on track and in a better mood. 'mom can you just put that up for the year it's to scary,"


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Time, as long as there is more of it.


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

batteries,batteries,batteries, did I mention batteries?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

For the after Halloween haunter, storage room. There is never enough.


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

Money,money,money, did I mention money?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Darkness, hides any flaws.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

after halloween sales!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

extension cords


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Friends who appear in the haunt


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Skulls, you can never have to many.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ghosts


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

tots


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ghosts and goblins


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Lights


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

money


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Darkness


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

storage buildings


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Regular wire coat hangers....now....don't beat me Joan Crawford.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Phony spiders


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: LED lights...my friends...my props...my heart...leds....priceless...


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Adrenalin


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Imagination


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Low lying fog


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Attention to detail


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: FCG-for extra spooky ghostiness


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Cable ties & hot glue gun


----------

